#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский буддизм в Твери

## Б.К.

Здравия!
А нет ли буддистов в Твери (особенно Гелуг)? Я сам из Твери, здорово было бы познакомиться.

----------

это я (08.05.2009)

----------


## babochka

Привет!
Вот тут у вас скоро даже лекция Патрула Ринпоче намечается, думаю там и познакомитесь с местными:

г. Тверь 23 октября

тема: «Как сострадание приносит благо в нашу жизнь»

(место проведения уточняется)

тел: 8-903-806-08-72 Сергей Нехаев

информация с сайта www.patrulrinpoche.ru

----------


## Б.К.

Здорово! Ни за что бы не подумал, что в наш город, где никого никогда не было, где никому ничего не надо, вдруг приедет Патрул Ринпоче! Это большая радость! Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Б.К.

Ну что, может кто-нибудь изъявит желание ответить еще? Тверские есть на форуме?

----------

Алла Тогунова (01.04.2009)

----------


## Алла Тогунова

Привет. Есть. Кагью. Организую БЦ в Твери, с благословения Ламы. Алла.

----------


## Shunja

А где этот центр то у нас ?
Или ещё только организуется?
А то буддистов  в Твери днём с согнём не найдёшь. :Big Grin:

----------


## Б.К.

У нас буддийская семья, но постепенно перешли на учение Синрана, японский Буддизм Чистой Земли - Jodo Shinshu.

----------


## Нимериан

тоже же очень бы хотел, пообщаться с буддистами в Твери.Моя традиция Тхеравада,но это в принципе не имеет большого значения.

----------


## Алевлад

920-692-50-36

----------


## Топпер

> тоже же очень бы хотел, пообщаться с буддистами в Твери.


Так у вас же масса студентов-тхеравадинов из Шри-Ланки учится.

----------


## Алевлад

Много.Только они к сожалению либо не контактны,либо не интересуются буддизмом,более второе.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------

